# Paypal: Attention à tous, alerte au pishing !



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2006)

Si vous recevez un email de service@intl.paypal.com, surtout n'en tenez pas compte, il s'agit de pishing.

je viens de recevoir &#224; l'instant l'email suivant:

-------------------------------------------------------
Dear PayPal Member,

During our regularly schedule account maintenance and verification we have detected a slight error in your billing information on file with PayPal.
This might be due to either following reasons: 

- A recent change in your personal information (i.e. change of address) 
- Submitting invalid information during the initial sign up process. 
- An inability to accurately verify your selected option of payment due an internal error within our processors. 

Therefore your account has been temporarily suspended. We need you to confirm your identity in order to regain full privileges of your account.

If this is not completed by July 13, 2006, we reserve the right to terminate all privileges of your account indefinitly, as it may have been used for fraudulent purposes. We thank you for your cooperation in this manner.
To confirm your identity please follow the link below:

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_login-run 

Thank you for your patience in this matter. 

PayPal - Customer Service 

Please do not reply to this e-mail as this is only a notification. Mail sent to this address cannot be answered.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2006)

Noté


----------



## pim (12 Juillet 2006)

Hum la jolie adresse en IP, cach&#233;e sous un lien apparemment valide ! Les vilains


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2006)

Obrigado !


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2006)

enfin mettre le lien du mail c'est pas bien malin


----------



## rizoto (12 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin mettre le lien du mail c'est pas bien malin



Pourquoi est ce un problème, ca donne une information supplémentaire


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2006)

la machine des pirates est h&#233;berger chez eux :

http://www.partnershipwireless.com/

quelque part dans le nord du texas 

plus exactement dans ce coin la :







(c'est s&#251;rement quelqu'un qui pirate le wifi d'un voisin :rateau: )


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, comme d'habitude devant ce type de message:

1 - faire un tour sur hoaxbuster.
2 - se rendre directement sur le site de paypal (le vrai) pour verifier si il existe r&#233;ellement un probleme avec son compte.


----------



## login (12 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Si vous recevez un email de service@intl.paypal.com, surtout n'en tenez pas compte, il s'agit de pishing.
> 
> je viens de recevoir &#224; l'instant l'email suivant:
> 
> ...


Si vous avez re&#231;u un email frauduleux de ce type, transf&#233;rez la totalit&#233; de cet email, y compris les informations d'en-t&#234;te &#224; l'adresse spoof@paypal.com puis supprimez-le de votre bo&#238;te aux lettres. 

C'est la seule fa&#231;on que l'on peut essayer de se d&#233;barraser de ces cr&#233;tains qui esssaient de vous voler.


----------



## pim (12 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus exactement dans ce coin la :



La carte avec les ronds verts, c'est pour le pilote qui va bombarder, afin de faire cesser le pishing et d'offrir au monde entier la liberté et la démocratie ?


----------



## majester la pince (12 Juillet 2006)

je note merci pour le tuyau


----------



## PommeQ (12 Juillet 2006)

Deja recu des mails de ce type, il y a au moins 1 mois ... toujours se rendre sur le site par ses propres moyens


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2006)

Vu la sévérité des lois anti-spam aux Etats-Unis, il est peu vraisemblable que ces escrocs soient bien à l'adresse indiquée.  

Restons toujours méfiants.

Un jour j'en ai reçu un beau en anglais, avec un en-tête PayPal et le logo qui fait authentique de chez vrai. Il me disait que mon compte PayPal avait bien été débité.  
Je n'ai pas de compte PayPal.
Ils proposaient un lien pour contester la transaction.
J'ai fait une recherche Google et appris qu'il s'agissait d'une attaque de pishing bien connue des Anglo-Saxons. En cliquant sur le lien, on télé-charge un spyware.  

Restons calmes et prudents.

C'moon.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (15 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai réçu ce type d'e-mail. Ils ont l'air maléfiquement authentiques, il faut l'admettre. :mouais: Après bon, je n'utilise pas PayPal ni eBay... :love:


----------



## PommeQ (18 Juillet 2006)

Même type mais envoyé avec l'en-tête France Telecom pour un truc sur l'abonnement Minitel


----------



## mOOnSlide (20 Juillet 2006)

Oui, j'en avais déjà parlé ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142772&highlight=paypal

Paypal, lorsque qu'il vous envoie un mail, va mettre votre "login" au début du mail (nom prénom) et non pas "dear paypal member"   

Restons vigilants


----------



## PommeQ (24 Juillet 2006)

encore un aujourd'hui : eBay account Updates and Verifications


----------



## inaustralia (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir
je remonte le sujet

eh oui moi aussi j'ai recu des mails de *service@intl.paypal.com *
*le problème* c'est que ces mails sont des recus de paiement que je n'ai bien sur jamais effectués

lorsque je me connecte sur paypal.fr ces fausses transactions sont dans mon historique de paiements, j'ai immediatement saisi le gestionnaire des litiges et paypal va donc faire une enquête mais pour autant dois-je m'inquiéter?

clément


----------



## wysail (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour j'ai recu un email de cette nature aussi....le seul hic... c'est que je n'ai aucun compte paypal XD


----------

